# Hog rub



## DC-08 (Jan 23, 2011)

This tree has been used for years by hogs in the mountains. A question for some of you hog experts, are rubs like this only used at night or would it be worth sitting and watching?
Thanks
DC


----------



## DC-08 (Jan 24, 2011)

Has anyone ever hunted over a rub post with any success?


----------



## meatseeker (Jan 24, 2011)

I dont know but if you got a camera put it up and see when there using it.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 24, 2011)

I like the tooth cuts in it!
For some reason I've never hunted on top of wallows or rubs, just used them as a gauge of when they were there last. Fresh rooting and beat down trails are a different story.


----------



## DC-08 (Jan 24, 2011)

meatseeker said:


> I dont know but if you got a camera put it up and see when there using it.



I am afraid to, it is on a WMA.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 25, 2011)

That's a nice un! I am no expert, but I wouldn't sit over the rub unless it happened to be near a thicket where hogs bed.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello Darrell.  Most successful hog hunters would much prefer to spot and stalk when hunting hogs, however, most do not spot and stalk in the type of terrain that you are dealing with.  The steep and rugged terrain could make a difference in how much moving about you could undertake.

Hogs will visit a food source often, perhaps as much as 3 or 4 times in 24 hours.  

Not so with a rub post such as you show (very good one).  It is likely that they may not visit it more than once weekly, or even less frequently.  You could rake the debris away from the base of the tree, then loosen the surface soil.  This way the hogs cannot visit the tree without making noticeable sign.  From this you can more accurately determine how frequently they visit.  From ground conditions around the tree at this point, it appears that visits are infrequent.

Darrell, it is very likely that these hogs are using a very large range at present time due to scarcity of food, acorns having been long gone.  This raises the likelihood that they are rooting heavily some where.  Be on the lookout for this.  Fresh rooting always means hogs not far away.

Check coves containing a spring branch with laurel thickets nearby.

Wish you luck.  Mountain hogs are very wild and secretive, not like flatland hogs that are a pushover for even the novice.

My regards to Brenda!!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 25, 2011)

DC-08 said:


> Has anyone ever hunted over a rub post with any success?



I have never had hogs come up on me ever..........I have always come up on them

I have tried though.............The only time I have had them walk to on me is when I saw them or heard them and waited  because they were heading my way.


----------



## DC-08 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I walked around for 3 hrs found a moderate amount of rooting but nothing real fresh. I know this rub has been there for years and had often thought about sitting over it, but never was any red hot sign around it. I hope you are doing well Vernon.


----------



## deadend (Jan 25, 2011)

I think I've seen that exact rub. I've seen some bear rubs exactly like that as well only higher up.


----------



## xjd33x (Feb 15, 2011)

Being a hog hunter myself, I would keep scent in mind even more so than hunting trophy whitetails when hunting mountain hogs. Always always keep the wind in your face, and they can be stalked by following fresh rooting. Otherwise, hunt deep forest as they will not tolerate pressure whatsoever. Hope this helps.


----------



## Okie Hog (Feb 16, 2011)

You can get hogs to rub a specific tree in your hunting area by spraying the base of the tree with Creosol D or Creolin.   Spray the base of the tree up to a height of about three feet:  Re-spray every month or so and the hogs will keep coming back.  

i have a couple of sprayed trees at ponds where there are tree stands.   Kill quite a few hogs there.


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Feb 16, 2011)

Big boar hogs like to use these rubs and occasionally like to mark the tree by leaving tusk gouges. I have never seen one particular tree used all the time. The usually just hit these trees when they are in that area. Usually the satellite boars(roaming boars) are doing these.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Feb 16, 2011)

DC-08 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I walked around for 3 hrs found a moderate amount of rooting but nothing real fresh. I know this rub has been there for years and had often thought about sitting over it, but never was any red hot sign around it. I hope you are doing well Vernon.



That type rub is usually on a travel path and not far from a wallow. When they are in the area they may hit almost everyday, but then not come back for a month. They are very mobile this time of the year.

I'm finding them feeding on grubs under heavy layers of leaves right now....like on hill tops under the bigger trees.


----------

